# Thinking of moving to Washington



## Big Block (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm tired of the heat and lack of snow.
Pros and cons?


----------



## bitzer (Dec 6, 2016)

Everyone says not to move there. I hear they are putting a wall up.


----------



## chucker (Dec 6, 2016)

! don't forget them "second amendment" item's!! there's more to warshington, then rain and foreigners......


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 6, 2016)

High taxes, one of the highest in the country.

Lots of hipsters, greenies, hippies, and folks with alternative relationship advice... we got commies and pinkos too, they mostly run things.

It rains... a lot... very depressing, no really it does rain all the time.

As for work, its all computers, airplanes or fast food. Good luck getting a logging job.

Mud... mud everywhere all year

When it does snow, which is rarely, people panic, crash and then shut down all movement, I prefer to stay home... cause stupid drivers try and kill me every time it does snow...

Summer is only 3 weeks long, rest of the year its dark.


DON'T MOVE HERE


----------



## Flymesouth (Dec 6, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> High taxes, one of the highest in the country.
> 
> Lots of hipsters, greenies, hippies, and folks with alternative relationship advice... we got commies and pinkos too, they mostly run things.
> 
> ...


@northmanlogging hit the nail on the head! It really is like that here! Hahahahaha.


----------



## slowp (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes, move to Washington DC. You'd hate Warshington. But now is a good time to visit and sample our wonderful winter weather. Just bring clothes you'd wear in N. Mexico and you'll do fine.

We really do need to build a wall.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 6, 2016)

as for second amendment stuff;

No class 3, none nope can't have it 

Class 2 is difficult at best, not to mention expensive and people will report you for having any of it, therefore kind of a pain in the arse.

No more private sales on firearms, everything must go through a licensed FFL

Firearms from out of state get a wonderful sales tax, does not matter if you own them already or if they came from grandpa willy, cross state lines you are supposed to pay taxes on em.

This is not a Castle Doctrine state, if you are threatened you are obligated to find an escape before using deadly force. There are many that will disagree with this based on hill billy logic, but law is law.

This is an open carry state, for now, but it is a douche move, and really frowned on, by gun owners as well as commies and pinkos. 

If you wan't to carry concealed you must have a valid CPL, note concealed PISTOL licence, cause knives are a no no... (this law is stupid but its the law so...)

And we all just voted in a law that allows folks to take your guns away if they feel threatened, or if they think you are about to do something really stupid like shoot up a Denny's. (granted this is really a pretty solid law, its not as simple as oh he scareded me disarm him, its very similar to getting a restraining order, and is only effective for one year, unless you continue to be a **** then it can be continued like a restraining order, You have to show proof of a person being a danger to themselves or someone else)


----------



## slowp (Dec 6, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> This is an open carry state, for now, but it is a douche move, and really frowned on, by gun owners as well as commies and pinkos.



For me it is a way to identify that You Ain't From Around Here, then smile an secretly laugh that someone is so scared they have to carry a gun around. But maybe we are a very scary place?


----------



## Haywire (Dec 6, 2016)

slowp said:


> We really do need to build a wall.



A wall is a great idea! It'll keep all the fruitcake Washingtonians from leaving and moving to Montana.


----------



## chucker (Dec 6, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> High taxes, one of the highest in the country.
> 
> Lots of hipsters, greenies, hippies, and folks with alternative relationship advice... we got commies and pinkos too, they mostly run things.
> 
> ...


right on northy! agreed and this is why I packed up the wife an 2 young one's an fled the scene while I could in 83! the rain and mud is great, but the rest is what it is! watch your sanity before you loose it to the eco's an such!!


----------



## slowp (Dec 6, 2016)

And watch out for this! We might make you spell words correctly.


----------



## Big Block (Dec 6, 2016)

slowp said:


> For me it is a way to identify that You Ain't From Around Here, then smile an secretly laugh that someone is so scared they have to carry a gun around. But maybe we are a very scary place?



Ha come to NM and you will really want a gun. I've had one pulled on me twice and had some ******* take pot shots at me one time while out shooting on public land. It's crazy here.


----------



## Big Block (Dec 6, 2016)

slowp said:


> Yes, move to Washington DC. You'd hate Warshington. But now is a good time to visit and sample our wonderful winter weather. Just bring clothes you'd wear in N. Mexico and you'll do fine.
> 
> We really do need to build a wall.



I think I will bring the same clothes because it's like 30 degrees here right now. Just because I'm in the desert doesn't mean it's warm


----------



## Big Block (Dec 6, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> as for second amendment stuff;
> 
> No class 3, none nope can't have it
> 
> ...



Wow that's just crazy. Out here only hipsters don't pack a knife. It's a necessity really.


----------



## chucker (Dec 6, 2016)

hey BIG! you will notice the diff in cold as soon as you feel the bite of moisture in the cold! it's a whole different bottle of cold vs. cold! it's like a cold beer to a slushed cold/frozen beer... lol


----------



## Big Block (Dec 6, 2016)

chucker said:


> hey BIG! you will notice the diff in cold as soon as you feel the bite of moisture in the cold! it's a whole different bottle of cold vs. cold! it's like a cold beer to a slushed cold/frozen beer... lol



Eh can't be much different then elk hunting in -20 while it's snowing. I'm no stranger to high humidity cold. The gun and knife laws alone make me shy away. I would still like to see the state though.


----------



## slowp (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Eh can't be much different then elk hunting in -20 while it's snowing. I'm no stranger to high humidity cold. The gun and knife laws alone make me shy away. I would still like to see the state though.



Yup, you have the attitude to move here. Just wear down coats and you'll do fine. November and December are the best months to visit here. The tourists have gone home so you can find good places to stay for cheaper. I suggest staying in Forks for a while.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 6, 2016)

We get 70 degree changes in temperature pretty often. The seasons flip like a switch here. No lag or warning usually. High humidity heat in summer. Frigid windy cold winter. When my wife talked about working in the woods with me I told her you get about four weeks out of the year that's it's comfortable with no bugs. That's on a good year. Two weeks in may and two weeks in october.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 6, 2016)

slowp said:


> And watch out for this! We might make you spell words correctly.





Big Block said:


> Ha come to NM and you will really want a gun. I've had one pulled on me twice and had some ******* take pot shots at me one time while out shooting on public land. It's crazy here.



I've been shot at here more times then i can conveniently count.

I'm fairly close to Seattle and lived in the city longer then i care to remember.

However most of the gun stuff has been in the sticks, paranoid or drunk hillbillys are just as dangerous as inner city gangs, oh we have a gang problem too... 

Though i think the police have still threatened me more then all the crooks and hillbillies combined.

But remember i used to be in a rock band so being out late in sketchy neighborhoods was my motus operandi

So i still carry daily ....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm really wanting to move to Washington State, heard there is still lots of big wood there. Is there room for me there?
I'll make a very small footprint there. Or should I just recut those woodlots I cut ten years ago?
The answer is obvious. There is something we all have in common, we love the trees we work amongst.


----------



## slowp (Dec 6, 2016)

I'll sell my place to any of you Warshington Wannabes for $259,000.99. It has some nicely diametered cedar on it that might give you a "challenge" to get on the ground.
It's in a neighborhood where you can shoot yer guns and throw yer knives to your heart's content.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 7, 2016)

der is some big wood here.

But yer probably going to get in a lot of trouble if you cut any of it.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm really wanting to move in with Patty, only if that would be ok. Even if just for a few months. I'm really not useless at all, I can cut and split wood.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 7, 2016)

you know you don't really need a passport to get into Canada...

And you aren't all that hard to find...

Crossing Patty in the wrong way could be harmful to your health, and not in the gee wizz that was fun lets go again, but more like wow I'm really glad Canadia has universal health care, cause this 6 month stay in ICU would have made me homeless kind of way.


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 7, 2016)

northmanlogging said:


> High taxes, one of the highest in the country.
> 
> Lots of hipsters, greenies, hippies, and folks with alternative relationship advice... we got commies and pinkos too, they mostly run things.
> 
> ...



you ain't seen nothing yet, DON'T MOVE HERE! lol


----------



## Armbru84 (Dec 7, 2016)

Move to Michigan...


----------



## slowp (Dec 7, 2016)

The White Death is being mentioned. In my little area, we already have drifts as deep as one inch!
http://www.kiro7.com/news/local/widespread-lowland-snow-thursday/473763954

Time to check out _Ordeal By Hunger_ and bring in the axe to chop up furniture to feed the wood stove.


----------



## Big Block (Dec 7, 2016)

Armbru84 said:


> Move to Michigan...



Russian boar?


----------



## ArtB (Dec 8, 2016)

Best thing here is the state constitution, the old boys in 1890 knew them there newfangled ways to tax (like income tax) and gun control were no good.

don't stop the greed liberals from trying to change the constitution every few years to rescind the 'no income tax' and 'individual right' in the state constitution.

So, they jacks up property tax to $10K per year (on house I built for $15K!) and have a 10% sales tax. 
If ya wanna work or play in yer own woods ya need a job at the airplane or computer place to pay the taxes!
If ya wanna burn slash ya gotta limit to 3 ft pile and sit nearby wit a hot dog. 

An' iff'n the missus want to live near a big city, then there is big taxes for supporting liberal causes and trains between yuppie enclaves with only stops to pickup the $15 min wage workers to get to McD's and the maid jobs.

Did anybody mention the rain - only 35" a year, but about 0.1" per day.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 8, 2016)

ArtB said:


> Best thing here is the state constitution, the old boys in 1890 knew them there newfangled ways to tax (like income tax) and gun control were no good.
> 
> don't stop the greed liberals from trying to change the constitution every few years to rescind the 'no income tax' and 'individual right' in the state constitution.
> 
> ...



Only 35"... oh you live in Renton... 30 miles north we average 80", a few more miles 100+, Go west and its in the 150s


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 8, 2016)

Come to think of it, I'd sell my hovel for 200k and never bat an eye.


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2016)

Yup, I think we are 70 t0 90 inches of rain because it is The Foothills Of The Cascades. That's why we grow trees!


----------



## sawfun (Dec 10, 2016)

If Wrashington anything like Oregonyun a lot of the woods around here are infested with tweaker type creatures. More than a few carry AK47's, SKS's, and AR's robbed from unsecured gun owners homes. Well the ones not traded for meth anyway. The reason they seem to be in the woods is they can manufacture their drugs there with fewer eyes on. So they live closer to the source from what residents are telling me. Bring back the Grizzlies and make the tweaker extinct, please Mr/s lawmaker. Enough rant but I always felt pretty safe in the woods and outlying areas though maybe not so much anymore.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 13, 2016)

Part of tourist info packet is a map of the mountains with a picture of each so you know where they are located in the gray cloads


----------



## bitzer (Dec 14, 2016)

We get 35-40" of rain here. And 40+" of snow. I was thinking all the pnw rain was a bunch of hype for a second.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 14, 2016)

The mountains make for little micro climates, the Olympics get most of the rain, but then the west sound area is fairly dry, then it sorta skips over south sound and slams into the cascades again, eastern WA is pretty much a desert, until you slam into the rocky's on the Idaho border.

Then within the mountains themselves you can have leeward and exposed sides that will have dramatically different rain and weather. Some areas will never get direct sunlight, hence why we have so many ice packs and glaciers around here, even though its really not all that cold, just never get enough sun to do any good.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 14, 2016)

Talked to a couple timber fallers yesterday ,they were dropping snow covered trees ,they said they were snow covered when they hit the ground from the wind of the tree blowing snow all over ,nice change from the rain anyways ,its dryer now and the ground is hard ,not mud .


----------

